# Big Kubota Tractors



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Kubota has big plans in the near future! They have made a discreet announcement that in the near future "1-2 years" they will have a new lineup of tractors that will go all the way to the 250hp range. For some reason kubota is obsessed with John deere and they want to get into the bigger market. Personally I think Kubota should stay out of this market unless they make some major changes. I used to bleed orange all of my tractors were orange. My past few tractors however have not been as good as my old kubotas! This is why I have been looking to other brands. Don't get me wrong the kubotas still have certain perks that I like but they don't seem to have the power that the manual and dealer claims they have. I am mostly picking on the 9540 series I've had two so far and I just don't care for them!!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've heard the rumor a couple yrs ago also from a Kubota dealer.I hope they do start making them.If for nothing else to keep JD from having a monopoly.Imagine what we would be paying if only 1 brand out there?

Look at seed industry and fertilizer industry.They want as much as they can squeeze out of us not just a reasonable profit.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I've heard the rumor a couple yrs ago also from a Kubota dealer.I hope they do start making them.If for nothing else to keep JD from having a monopoly.Imagine what we would be paying if only 1 brand out there?
> 
> Look at seed industry and fertilizer industry.They want as much as they can squeeze out of us not just a reasonable profit.


Right now they have a long ways to go before taking on Deere. Nevermind NH, CIH, MF/AGCO. The only orange tractors I see around here are on small acreages, which is what they are for. But I do wonder if they will make large strides in the next 10 years.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Kubota has big plans in the near future! They have made a discreet announcement that in the near future "1-2 years" they will have a new lineup of tractors that will go all the way to the 250hp range. For some reason kubota is obsessed with John deere and they want to get into the bigger market. Personally I think Kubota should stay out of this market unless they make some major changes. I used to bleed orange all of my tractors were orange. My past few tractors however have not been as good as my old kubotas! This is why I have been looking to other brands. Don't get me wrong the kubotas still have certain perks that I like but they don't seem to have the power that the manual and dealer claims they have. I am mostly picking on the 9540 series I've had two so far and I just don't care for them!!


I like em as well, own one, but there is no way that the level of engineering that they put into their tractors will translate into success in the big tractor category....just my opin...

But I like comp too.....hate fertilizer companies....now

Swimhay is absolutely correct....they don't charge a price based on a profit margin after a cost of doing business analysis, they just figured out where the break even point is for the farmer and come in just under that price......I call bullshit....need more comp...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The more competition, the better. 
What I dislike is that i hear they are going to use another manufacturer.

Here's an interesting factoid I learned about Kubota you may not know: they actually partnered with FIAT/SAME way back about 25 yrs ago to build their first M series tractors.
There's a lot of similarities between the Kubota, Fiat, Same and even the Hesston tractors. They're all Italian.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

My info came from a member on the corporate level. He told me about the 9540 change to 9960 8 months before it was public knowledge. I would look for it to happen pretty soon. As far engineering goes there new gx models have some pretty cool features. But I do agree competition is always good!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> My info came from a member on the corporate level. He told me about the 9540 change to 9960 8 months before it was public knowledge. I would look for it to happen pretty soon. As far engineering goes there new gx models have some pretty cool features. But I do agree competition is always good!


I bought a GX135 this spring.Like it so far.Awesome cab.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I heard from my local dealer he will have 150hp pto tractors ready for spring, wait and see I guess. Larger frame size than the 135's. Myself I feel Kubota has forgot that many bought orange because they were inexpensive and simple tractors. Too damn much electronics on the newer ones and the prices are comparable with most manufactures now.

Foton seems to be the new "Kubota" and who knows where Kubota will end up.

Rant For my operation I would like a simple 3pth hitch. Up and down is enough for me. A power quad 20 speed transmission like the 10 series JD's ( no buttons thank you). A heavy front axle, 6 cyl 5.9 non electronic cummins like my discbines, a decent cab and a solid loader. I believe these engineers have lost touch with reality, we simply cannot afford these high priced tractors anymore. rant over


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sometimes what these companies need is engineers like my dad and one of his coworkers. They both have a farm on the side, granted its more of a hobby farm but at least they have more of an idea of what goes on, on a farm. Too many engineers thinks just cause they can do it , it should be done. Plus they try to sell tractors for all the features just like buying a new car.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You can thank the government for a lot of the extra cost in today's tractors. Pollution control equipment is expensive.

Was there any mention who Kubota was going to partner with? I heard they're not building them in-house.
I heard the deal is done with Knvereland. Kubota now owns them and will be offering Kubota farm attachments.


----------



## oldhayroller (Aug 10, 2013)

Like swmnhay i bought 2 135GX Kubota in the spring. Use them in my hay operation covering over 1,000 acres. So far they have performed well with a good cab. Power seems ok. I saved saved thousands of dollars over green or red. Like any business owner input cost have to managed. Green or red may have more resale but if you pay less to start with that means less operating cash tied up.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

To the 9540 owner with low power, what are you comparing to? Have to be careful in what hp rating you use. The 9540 is really something like a 75 or 80 hp tractor, not 95. I ran into the same think with my MF5455, its a 100 hp rated engine but barely makes 80 on the pto once running all the bits of the tractor.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

oldhayroller said:


> Like swmnhay i bought 2 135GX Kubota in the spring. Use them in my hay operation covering over 1,000 acres. So far they have performed well with a good cab. Power seems ok. I saved saved thousands of dollars over green or red. Like any business owner input cost have to managed. Green or red may have more resale but if you pay less to start with that means less operating cash tied up.


I'm likeing the fuel economy.4.5 gal hr planting with 12 row.Highest I seen on readout was 5 gph.

What are you seeing?


----------



## traden86 (May 16, 2013)

We bought a new 135GX at the end of last year. I've put quite a few hrs on it since without a hiccup.... Climbed into a JD 6430 the other day and thought to myself, these poor guys that have to put up with that small cab!!!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've heard they may be gunning to buyout another tractor company to get into high HP tractors. The Rep. that told me this would not elaborate any further.


----------



## traden86 (May 16, 2013)

I've heard that they will offer IVT type transmission's and possibly isobus also.


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

I've read a report from Kubota whereby they discuss their long range (10 year) corporate plan to go after Deere's market share. It was both interesting and refreshing to understand that Kubota is not afraid of Deere... but then, neither is AGCO in South America..where Deere is cutting prices to compete for market share. I digress... Kubota needs to address some short term problems/issues. One, beef up their dealerships to handle the Ag tractor/implement market... more training/certification. Encourage CNH and other big Ag dealerships...to take on Kubota as a second line. And two, participate in the Nebraska Tractor testing programs at a much greater level. I suspect one of the problems for Kubota has been the engine torque curve ... something already addressed by a prior re-spondee ....so rather than hide it ....why not fix it. Although I don't own a Kubota, I know farmers who do. They appear to be somewhat well engineered and are reliable tractors. The recent addition of larger cabs is a step in the right direction... but I wish they would get that squishy foam off the cab floor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll say once again that having owned a kubota tractor for quite some time now, I think they make a really good inexpensive tractor.....in no way are they the tractor that John Deere or agco manufactures, they have a long way to go in that regards. I think they will hurt themselves by trying to compete with the big guys, but I don't own stock, I own a tractor so what do I know....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

The CIH/NH dealer here is also a Kubota dealer. They have been for the last 10 years I think. They have more Kubota small tractors on the lot then CIH or NH by far. More Kubota skid steers then NH also.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The closest Kubota dealer to us also carries the full line of New Holland implements and tractors usually up to about a T7. He sells quite a few of both brands. Most of the Kubota dealers in our area carry basically Kubota Tractors and maybe a few landscape tools by Landpride. One dealer where our Kubota L3940 came from also carries Vermeer but never has more say 1 baler and maybe a Wheel Rake. He's a fairly high volume dealer and frankly I've never understood why he doesn't carry more implements because he nearly always has the entire Kubota tractor line in stock up to the M135GX. He even had 2 of the larger Kubotas with rear tracks.

If they truly are gunning for the big boys they need to start carrying way more serious implements like Longmeadow Farm said. I believe that's the main reason they bought Kverneland to get their line of hay equipment. By buying them I think that also puts Vicon in their hands.

BTW: The Kubota that's here has had only one problem, the glow plugs weren't working from the factory. It started fine when it was delivered in the Spring time but come Winter it was a bit tough. The dealer came over to check it out and brought a rollback with them just in case they couldn't fix it here and said it couldn't be fixed on site. They picked it up on that Friday afternoon, it was back by lunchtime the next Monday. No charge because it was under warranty and didn't even charge to pick it up or drop it off which is normally never covered under warranty. It's a little over 3 years old and has about 700 hours on it and has been great so far as a utility loader tractor smoothest running diesel engine here except maybe the Cummins in the CIH Maxxum. I once read over at the Red tractor forum that Deere and CNH could take a few lessons from Kubota on how to build utility tractors and those guys bleed red Case IH & IH paint.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Kubota also has some kind of connection with vermeer. My kubota dealer here will finance vermeer equipment under kubota credit. The owner said at one time kubota and vermeer met to discuss kubota taking over the vermeer hay equipment line.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Kubota and Vermeer have an "alliance".


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Kubota and Vermeer have an "alliance".


They also have had and may still have an alliance with Landpride. 
Way back I bought a Landpride 8' landscape rake, which made me eligible for 0% financing. No big deal there, but I also bought a used Kubota small farm tractor and was able to finance the whole package at 0% and the tractor was far more expensive than the rake.


----------



## oldhayroller (Aug 10, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> I'm likeing the fuel economy.4.5 gal hr planting with 12 row.Highest I seen on readout was 5 gph.
> 
> What are you seeing?


Pretty much the same 3-3.5 tedding and raking 4 mowing with a 10.6 disc mower and 4.4.5 round baling depending on terrain. Got around 500 hours on each tractor. I live in hilly country so it takes a little more fuel than on the flats. Dealer service has been great so far.


----------



## overthinker (Sep 6, 2013)

carcajou said:


> I heard from my local dealer he will have 150hp pto tractors ready for spring, wait and see I guess. Larger frame size than the 135's. Myself I feel Kubota has forgot that many bought orange because they were inexpensive and simple tractors. Too damn much electronics on the newer ones and the prices are comparable with most manufactures now.
> 
> Foton seems to be the new "Kubota" and who knows where Kubota will end up.
> 
> Rant For my operation I would like a simple 3pth hitch. Up and down is enough for me. A power quad 20 speed transmission like the 10 series JD's ( no buttons thank you). A heavy front axle, 6 cyl 5.9 non electronic cummins like my discbines, a decent cab and a solid loader. I believe these engineers have lost touch with reality, we simply cannot afford these high priced tractors anymore. rant over


Amen on the rant! It's been my contention for some time that most of the do-dads on newer tractors are completely over engineered and unnecessary. Just give me a mechanical lever to use. That way if it doesn't work it's probably something the average guy can figure out, fix on his own, and keep moving. But I'm sure this is exactly what the manufacturers don't want. They want to fill the thing with wires, switches, solenoids, relays, and computers. That way you have to phone for a tech to come out to diagnose what the error codes are telling you! Makes me want to pull my hair out ... All these improvements aren't always improvements. Think I'll go out and use my old 930 Case ...


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

One of the worst things to me that they have made electric is PTO activation. There's no way to ease the PTO on with most newer tractors these days. The Kubota L3940 you can press the clutch pedal and turn the electric PTO on and let the clutch out gradually and activate it but the JD 5065M the PTO is either on or off.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My m126 just developed what is the most annoying squeak in the cab and I cannot locate it and stop it. It's a loud squeal coming from the passenger side door. Drives me nuts.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> One of the worst things to me that they have made electric is PTO activation. There's no way to ease the PTO on with most newer tractors these days. The Kubota L3940 you can press the clutch pedal and turn the electric PTO on and let the clutch out gradually and activate it but the JD 5065M the PTO is either on or off.


I agree....I like the old lever actuated that I could ease on....

Jd did ya look for some foreign object (like maybe from the infamous cupholders) that may have fallen twiched an tween something.....had one driving me nuts as well...finally found it


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> One of the worst things to me that they have made electric is PTO activation. There's no way to ease the PTO on with most newer tractors these days. The Kubota L3940 you can press the clutch pedal and turn the electric PTO on and let the clutch out gradually and activate it but the JD 5065M the PTO is either on or off.


When I was shopping for a new tractor I wanted a 5105M. I asked if I could get it with mechanical PTO. Nope.

A storm blew the windshield out of 6100D and the dealer called and made me an offer I could not refuse.

Some times I want to just barely move the PTO to get to a grease fitting.

Mechanical PTO and 4WD activation are two things I wanted.

I used a 2355 for years. If the wire came loose the 4 WD came on. Most of the time we did not know.

I had my concerns about the D series being Plain Jane. It is proving to be a real work horse.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> My m126 just developed what is the most annoying squeak in the cab and I cannot locate it and stop it. It's a loud squeal coming from the passenger side door. Drives me nuts.


Check the door latch.....grease it and see if it helps.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I agree....I like the old lever actuated that I could ease on....
> 
> Jd did ya look for some foreign object (like maybe from the infamous cupholders) that may have fallen twiched an tween something.....had one driving me nuts as well...finally found it


I'm confused about what you guys say that you can't ease into activating the PTO with the newer electronic switches. All of our tractors of varying sizes and types MF, NH, JD, except the small NH TN75, have the electronic pto switches and they all start the PTO slowly so there isn't a need to ease into it like the old mechanical levers. The NH TN75 starts the PTO full speed and I find that annoying. Maybe it's just the under 80 hp tractors that the electronic PTO activation switches just turn on the PTO at full speed?

Our NH T6030 has a button on the fender that moves the PTO just slightly to move it for greasing or getting an attachment onto the spline.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, it's that mid-line 50-80 hp that seems to have those basic electric switch, make/break, that's it....my 5430 has the lever style and I like it for rotary rake and tedder, i had a tn 75 with electric switch and it would just slam it.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Yep, it's that mid-line 50-80 hp that seems to have those basic electric switch, make/break, that's it....my 5430 has the lever style and I like it for rotary rake and tedder, i had a tn 75 with electric switch and it would just slam it.


I've stopped using the TN75 for our single rotary rake. Mostly because the T6030 is much more comfortable, but also because that TN 75 PTO just starts so suddenly I think it's pretty hard on the smaller PTO driven equipment. Other then that we just use the TN 75 for spraying weeds and to bushhog. I suppose to add the slow start PTOs to the smaller tractors would increase the cost of them quite a bit. But you would think some company might want to offer it as an option. Or just have it be mechanical.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I used to have a 48 hp Challenger cab tractor I used when I first started baling. Nice little tractor with a cab and 4wd. Believe it or not, it had a soft start electric PTO. It even had a switch to over ride the soft start if you want a full power start up for PTO. Neither of my newer Kubotas have that feature. I really liked it and it made a lot of sense.


----------



## trooper632 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a M96s and a 126gx, both great tractors. But I am not impressed at all with the fuel consumption on the 126. I love the large cab but the a/c doesn't keep the cab cool enough for me in the summer even with the windows tinted. I think the placement of the vents on the steering column is a poor design. The M96s has been my favorite all around tractor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

trooper632 said:


> I have a M96s and a 126gx, both great tractors. But I am not impressed at all with the fuel consumption on the 126. I love the large cab but the a/c doesn't keep the cab cool enough for me in the summer even with the windows tinted. I think the placement of the vents on the steering column is a poor design. The M96s has been my favorite all around tractor.


M126 is a full 6.1L engine. Big displacement and big injectors.
I think your dislike of the 126's fuel consumption is because you only have the M96 to compare it to. I have same problem. I compare my 126 to my M9640. It consumes much less fuel.
Both our smaller Kubotas have 3.8L engines which consume much less fuel.
My 126X HVAC vents are up in the roof on the left and right side of the operators head. The AC pretty much keeps my upper body cool, but lower area gets a little toasty. Then theres another set of old school "rotating ball" vents for defrost.

Some of the BTOs in my area get a chuckle out of me complaining about fuel. Theyre running 8-10L tractors.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> The more competition, the better.
> What I dislike is that i hear they are going to use another manufacturer.
> 
> Here's an interesting factoid I learned about Kubota you may not know: they actually partnered with FIAT/SAME way back about 25 yrs ago to build their first M series tractors.
> There's a lot of similarities between the Kubota, Fiat, Same and even the Hesston tractors. They're all Italian.


Those SAME tractors were so ugly, but I understand they were good machines too. Kubotas of 20 yrs ago were better built than what they do today. That's what they built the reputation with. I understand those of the last 10 yrs are not as stout as those of yesterday


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Trillium Farm said:


> Those SAME tractors were so ugly, but I understand they were good machines too. Kubotas of 20 yrs ago were better built than what they do today. That's what they built the reputation with. I understand those of the last 10 yrs are not as stout as those of yesterday


I don't know, I think I'd rather have the new ones. Lot better operator comfort, visibility, safety, features.


----------

